
Instagram for Windows 98 by Petrick Animation - heshiebee
https://www.instagram.com/p/B11voaGIfRM/
======
userbinator
The icons aren't quite as explanatory as text, and the amount of
white(gray?)space at the top is unusually high, but at least there's no
confusion of what is a clickable button.

